

[pdf] "Galileo", Intel's new arduino-compatible dev board's datasheet - hardwaresofton
http://download.intel.com/support/galileo/Galileo_Datasheet_329681.pdf

======
hardwaresofton
DISCLAIMER - I work at Intel, but am by no means speaking on their behalf. I
speak for myself as an individual.

As a guy that works at Intel, it excites me to see Intel taking steps in the
right direction. There have been people clamoring for this at meetings since I
joined. It's been posted up here before, but I just had to post it again.

No more cross-compiling for me.

